# Grocery Store Surprise



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

So I was at Stop and Shop in the pet isle looking at dog toys when I start looking at the food. Sometimes I like to look and see just how awful they can make the food. I see the purina, beneful, Eukanauba, etc. and then I see Dogswell and almost fell over. Now It's not Orijen or anything, it's kind of grain heavy, but it's not absolute crap like everything else they sell. It's nice to think that someone might pick that up for their dog instead of Pedigree. 


Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oats, Barley, Brown Rice, Natural Flavors, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Flaxseed, Tomato Pomace, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Potassium Chloride, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Saccharomyces Cerevisiae, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin, Iron Proteinate, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Garlic Powder, Chicory Root Extract, Manganese Proteinate, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Proteinate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols (Natural Preservative), Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract.


Anyone else seen decent food in their grocery stores?


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I've seen PetGuard, Castor & Pollux, Wellness, and Dogswell at Whole Foods, along with Whole Food's own 365 private label brand (can be good or bad), but at a regular supermarket, I've never seen anything better than Beneful/Fancy Feast. 

I did see some pork jerky and Loving Pets treats at CVS and the ingredient lists looked very good, but I'm just not sure of the meat quality.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

The only good food I've seen sold at the local grocery is Holistic Blend. Their grain-free formula is in my cats' food rotation, although I choose to purchase it at a pet specialty store, not the grocery store.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't feed kibble and it is not a grocery store, but we have a store in our town called Naturally 4 Paws. They sell ONLY foods like Blue Buffalo, Acana, Orijen, TotW, etc. They don't carry Iams, Pedigree, Eukanuba, Science Diet, or any of the bad kibbles. It's amazing. Our local grocery store, does, however, carry Orijen. I just about fainted when I saw it. Where I grew up, grocery stores only had things like Iams, Pedigree, etc.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

good to see. As long as consumers keep demanding better foods, the retailers will sell it. 

99% of them don't give a rip whats in the food. They care whats in the register at the end of the day. 

WE decide whats on the shelf.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Not around here. I'd have to say I haven't looked lately but I think the best is Iams. Yummy.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Now for a bigger shock. I was at TJ Max today and went to see the pet toys. They had some food, looked at one that was decent (grain heavy but still primarily meat, no corn, wheat, soy, etc.), then looked down a shelf and if my jaw could have hit the floor it would have. Earthborn Holistic. I was shocked.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Are they waking up? Oh my!!!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

It is amazing that an actual grocery store can do something nice for us consumers! I agree with Kevin! They are out to make a buck! Hel* look at what they want to sell to us in those stores!!!!!!! If we don't read what's good on the ingredient list we could all be dead in a week! and the recalls on humans foods wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good God, you'd have to pick me up off the floor if I saw Orijen in the supermarket's down here. Seriously.


----------

